# قنوات مسيحية



## Michael (19 نوفمبر 2005)

هذة قنوات مسيحية تستطيع مشاهدتها فىالدول العربية والاجنبية طبعاً

وارجو من يعرف قنوات مسيحية اخرى ان يقوم بوضعها هنا حتى تعم الفائدة على الجميع.
========================
HOTBIRD (13.0E)
========================
Channel Name:AL Hayat
Ferquency:11.178
Pol:H 
SR:27500
FEC:3/4
Language:Arabic
------------------------
Channel Name:Love World
Ferquency:11.785
Pol:H
SR:27500
FEC:3/4
Language:English
------------------------
Channel Name:Sat 7
Ferquency:12.380
Pol:V
SR:27500
FEC:3/4
Language:Arabic
------------------------
Channel Name:The World Network
Ferquency:10.971
Pol:H
SR:27500
FEC:3/4
Language:English
------------------------
Channel Name:Miracle TV
Ferquency:11.642
Pol:H
SR:27500
FEC:3/4
Language:Arabic
========================
TELSTAR (345.0E - 15.0W)
========================
Channel Name:Aghapy Tv
Ferquency:11.494
Pol:V
SR:17464
FEC:3/4
Language:Arabic
------------------------​ارجو التثبيت


صلوا من اجلى​


----------



## Michael (30 نوفمبر 2005)

========================
HOTBIRD (13.0E)
========================
Channel Name:The Healing Channel
Ferquency:11.566
Pol:H
SR:27500
FEC:3/4
Language:Arabic
------------------------
Channel Name:The  Bible Channel 
Ferquency:10.853
Pol:H
SR:27500
FEC:3/4
Language:Khurdish & Arabic
========================
TELSTAR (345.0E - 15.0W)
========================
Channel Name:MRTV_ANB
Ferquency:11.966
Pol:H
SR:22.00
FEC:3/4
Language:Arabic
========================
Intelsat Americas 5
========================
Channel Name:AlKarma TV
Ferquency:11.789 
Pol:V
SR:27500
FEC:3/4
Language:Khurdish & Arabic​


----------



## My Rock (30 نوفمبر 2005)

روعة, يا ريت لو اي احد عنده اي قناة جديدة يضيفها حتى تكون لنا مجموعة شاملة للمستخدم المسيحي... سلام و نعمة


----------



## antoon refaat (16 ديسمبر 2005)

جميله يا استاذ مايكل بس بجد لو لقيت اي حاجه هبلغك


----------



## Michael (17 ديسمبر 2005)

قائمة بمعظم القنوات المسيحة

صلوا من اجلى

 ورجاء محبة انشروها قدر المستطاع


----------



## adellof2005 (19 ديسمبر 2005)

صباح الخير انا عيز مواقع القنوات المسحية على النيت ولوسمحت علشان انا معنديش دش زى قناة sat 7 و شكرا مرة اخرة الرب يكون معكم


----------



## Michael (19 ديسمبر 2005)

اوك اعطنى شوية وقت
وجرب الموضوع دة
شاهد قناة Sat7 بدون دش ولا تلفزيون
مبدئيا


----------



## adellof2005 (19 ديسمبر 2005)

شكراااااااااااا جدا على تعب محبتك وربنا يكون معك انتى وكل المشرفين على هذا المنتدى


----------



## Michael (19 ديسمبر 2005)

اتفضل اخى الحبيب
http://www.servant13.net/tv.htm
والعفو وامين لدعاك

وبكرر طلبى ليك عاوز منك تشارك وتتفاعل مع المنتدى وانا متأكد انك راح تستفد روحيا 

سلام الرب معك


----------



## adellof2005 (20 ديسمبر 2005)

شكرا جدااا وانا اسف على تعبك انا اتمنى ان اكون فى حدمة الرب و المنتدى واتفاعل مع المنتى انا عندى مشكلة انا فى دولة الامارات وطبعا الموقع محظور انا اسف مرة تانى فى موقع بتاع قناة فى امريكا بتاعة الكتدرئية فى مصر انا انشاء اللة يوم السبت هجيب الموقع انا الان فى الشغل والكمبيوتر بتاعي فية مشكة واجيبة يوم الخميس باس انا عندى و شريط فى البيت ازاى ارفعة على الموقع علشان تسمعوة شريط ترانيم وو شريط وعظات


----------



## adellof2005 (20 ديسمبر 2005)

هي قناة sat 7 مش شغالة لية كانت شغالة امس اية الذى حدث


----------



## adellof2005 (20 ديسمبر 2005)

شكرا جدااا وانا اسف على تعبك انا اتمنى ان اكون فى حدمة الرب و المنتدى واتفاعل مع المنتى انا عندى مشكلة انا فى دولة الامارات وطبعا الموقع محظور انا اسف مرة تانى فى موقع بتاع قناة فى امريكا بتاعة الكتدرئية فى مصر انا انشاء اللة يوم السبت هجيب الموقع انا الان فى الشغل والكمبيوتر بتاعي فية مشكة واجيبة يوم الخميس باس انا عندى و شريط فى البيت ازاى ارفعة على الموقع علشان تسمعوة شريط ترانيم وو شريط وعظات وكمان عندى افلام كثيرة لمعظم القدسين باس هل هي حرام انى انزلة على الموقع من غير ماخذ تصريح او حل من الاب الكاهن وشكراا جدا مرة اخرة اخوك عادل


----------



## Michael (20 ديسمبر 2005)

سلام ونعمة



			
				adellof2005 قال:
			
		

> هي قناة sat 7 مش شغالة لية كانت شغالة امس اية الذى حدث


ممكن تتاكد الان




			
				adellof2005 قال:
			
		

> شكرا جدااا وانا اسف على تعبك انا اتمنى ان اكون فى حدمة الرب و المنتدى واتفاعل مع المنتى انا عندى مشكلة انا فى دولة الامارات وطبعا الموقع محظور انا اسف مرة تانى فى موقع بتاع قناة فى امريكا بتاعة الكتدرئية فى مصر انا انشاء اللة يوم السبت هجيب الموقع


خد الموقع ده وهو يشغلك المواقع المحجوبه كلها 
http://www.the-cloak.com/anonymous-surfing-home.html
www.anonymizer.com

وعلى العموم وللاحتياط برضة
اسم القناة والموقع الخاص بها

SAT7 
http://www.sat7.org/

TBN 
http://www.tbn.org/

CTN 
http://www.ctnonline.com/

WORLD HARVEST SATELITE 
http://www.lesea.com/

LFAN 
http://lfan.org/

CBN 
http://www.cbn.com/

GEB 
http://www.golden-eagle-tv.com/

STREAMING FAITH 
http://www.streamingfaith.com/

THE BIBLE CHANNEL 
http://thebiblechannel.org/

SPN 
http://www.spn.com/

INSP 
http://www.insp.com/

TCT 
http://www.tct-net.org/



			
				adellof2005 قال:
			
		

> انا الان فى الشغل والكمبيوتر بتاعي فية مشكة واجيبة يوم الخميس باس انا عندى و شريط فى البيت ازاى ارفعة على الموقع علشان تسمعوة شريط ترانيم وو شريط وعظات


بالنسبة لشرائط الكاسيت 
ممكن حلين 
الاول تجيب جهاز تحويل شرائط الكاسيت الى ملفات صوتية على الكمبيوتر
والثانى تضع الشريط فى جهاز الكاسيت وتشغلة وتروح
%SystemRoot%\system32\sndrec32.exe

وتسجل عادى جداجدا 
وبعدين ترفعة


			
				adellof2005 قال:
			
		

> وكمان عندى افلام كثيرة لمعظم القدسين باس هل هي حرام انى انزلة على الموقع من غير ماخذ تصريح او حل من الاب الكاهن وشكراا جدا مرة اخرة اخوك عادل



لا اعتقد انة خطا مدام هترفع الفيلم واى فيلم بيكون مكتوب اسم الجهة الخاصة بة
وعلى العموم اتاكد برضة من اب اعترافك

وانا مستنى منك اول موضع 

سلام ونعمة


----------



## Michael (20 ديسمبر 2005)

..........


----------



## Michael (20 ديسمبر 2005)

*الصحفة الخاصة بالقنوات المسيحية تم رفعها الى الموقع

:smile01 http://www.arabchurch.com/sat.html:smile01 
وجارى اضافة اى قناة جديدة    

ومن يعرف قناة جديدة يعلمنا كى نضيفها للقائمة

الف شكر للاستاذ ماى روك على تعبة 
ورجاء محبة انشروها بقدر المستطاع وعلى المواقع والايميلات والمنتديات

سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## adellof2005 (24 ديسمبر 2005)

صباح الخير انا عندى الاحان ازاى ارفعة على EMAIL انا اول مرة اعمل حاجة زاى كدة وشكرا على المواقع القنوات الدينيةوانا هعملية باس لمة الكمبيوتر يتصا لح


----------



## Michael (24 ديسمبر 2005)

ولا يهمك حبيبى

بالنسبة لرفع الالحان وغيرة

ارسلها على

http://www.filelodge.com/index.php?pg=p4

وكلمة الدخول michaelmagdy
وكلمة السر jesusourlove

وبعد ذلك اذهب الى upload


واى استسفار انا حاضر


----------



## adellof2005 (24 ديسمبر 2005)

شكرا على المعلومات دي كلها انشاء اللة لمة الكمبيوتر يتصالح هعملها انا فى الشغل الان وشكرا جدااا


----------



## Michael (24 ديسمبر 2005)

العفو ولا شكر على واجب

وفى الانتظار وترقب اخى حبيبى

وسلام ونعمة لك


----------



## bikoo (9 يناير 2006)

thnx aloot


----------



## girl_in_jesus (24 يناير 2006)

مرسيي  ع تعبك لانهم مهمين جداleasantr


----------



## ++menooo++ (3 مارس 2006)

ميرسى جدا يا مايكل
الموضوع ده حيخدم ناس كتير


----------



## samu2el (25 مايو 2006)

*بث حي*
*1 _قناة الكرمة : http://www.alkarmatv.com/ar/watch_us_live_stream.html*

*2 _ قناة سات _ 7*
http://www.sat7.com/home/index.asp#

*3 _ قناة اجنبية 3ABN*
http://www.3abn.org/player.cfm?s=3&net=1

*4 _ قناة اجنبية **TBN*

http://www.churchchannel.tv/watch/

*5 _ قنوات اخر :*

http://www.llbn.tv/html/tvonline.html

http://www.miraclechannel.ca/

http://www.ongrace.com/arab/ عربي

http://www.ctnonline.com/watch04.html

http://www.byutv.org/streaming/

http://www.byutv.org/streaming/

http://www.drgenescott.com/macos.htm

http://www.ubntv.org/livebroadcast.html
http://www.channel21.tv/​


----------



## Michael (15 أغسطس 2006)

والجديد ...








المصدر انحيلى


----------



## My Rock (15 أغسطس 2006)

*نار يا مايكل...*
*ربنا يعوض تعبك*


----------



## الملاك الصغير (18 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا اخى MichaelMagdy على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## nabajm (7 ديسمبر 2006)

تردد قناة اغابى الآن هو   : على القمر    telstar 12        درجة  15 غرب  
 12608    
19279  
   H
2/3


----------



## stan55 (4 يناير 2007)

MichaelMagdy شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Michael (4 يناير 2007)

ويمكنكم الاستفادة من موضوع حبيبنا كوبتك والبرنامج رائع بالفعل

مفاااجأة سارة !! 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13372


----------



## stan55 (4 يناير 2007)

MichaelMagdy شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااا


----------



## المناهرى2007 (31 يناير 2007)

____######## ##*______ _________ _________ 
__*######### #####____ _________ _________ 
__########## ######___ _________ _________ 
_########### #######__ _______** ##*______ 
__########## ########_ ____*#### ######___ 
__########## ########_ __*###### #######__ 
___######### ########* _######## #######*_ 
____######## ######### ######### #######*_ 
______###### ######### ######### #######__ 
_______##### ## االمناهرى2007  ########=__ 
________=### ######### ######### #####____ 
__________## ######### ######### ####_____ 
___________* ######### ######### ##=______ 
____________ *######## ######### #________ 
____________ _*####### ########_ _________ 
____________ ___###### #######__ _________ 
____________ ____##### #####____ _________ 
____________ ____=#### ###*_____ _________ 
____________ _____#### ##_______ _________ 
____________ ______### #________ _________ 
____________ ______### _________ _________ 
____________ _______#_ _________ _________


----------



## merola (4 فبراير 2007)

مشكووووووووور
مشكووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووور
بجد قنوات حلوة اوى انا عارفاها 
و اكثرهم اغابى لانها اول قناة مسيحية عربية


----------



## ماتيو (27 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم

يوجد موقع يجرى تصويت لاكثر شخص يعتقد انه الاله

والشخص صاحب اكبر تصويت سوف تجرى له حلقه خاصه ستعرض فى جميع دول العالم

هذا هو الموقع ادخلوا ثم صوتوا للمسيح

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/debate...ciones689.html

اسم المسيح باللغه الاسبانيه

Jesucristo

ثم اضغط على

votar

ياليت كل من سمع هذا الرساله يصوت اكثر من مره

وايضا ينشر الموضوع فى منتديات مسيحيه اخرى

الايستحق المسيح منكم هذا


----------



## HADAF (11 مارس 2007)

ال بي سي Lbc  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## عادل غطاس (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: قنوات مسيحية*

شكرا لتعب محبتكم


----------



## hazoma (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: قنوات مسيحية*

انت مش واخد بالك ان معظم القنوات دى على الاروبى


----------



## jojo2010 (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قنوات مسيحية*

شكرا جدا جدا والموضوع جميل:new5:


----------



## shadymokhles (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قنوات مسيحية*

متشكر


----------



## shadymokhles (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قنوات مسيحية*

متشكر جدا على القنوات الجميله دا​


----------



## الصوت الحر (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قنوات مسيحية*

شكرااااااااااااااا 

على تعبك الرب يباركك و يستخدمك لمجد اسم المسيح


----------



## كدش (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قنوات مسيحية*

شكرا على القنوات الحلوووه والجميله واتمناء ان اصبح صديق لكل اعضاء المنتداءb


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قنوات مسيحية*

مشكور ولك كل الحب


----------



## كدش (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قنوات مسيحية*

شكرا  الك حيران واتمناء نصير اصدقاء كما  اود ان اقراء لك المزيد من المشاركات الشقيه والمفيده ولك تحياتي


----------



## منتصر العراقي (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: قنوات مسيحية*

مشكور على القنوات انشاء الله تنزل قنوات تتكلم عن المسيح والمسحية اكثر واكثر علشان يعرف الناس من هو المسيح


----------



## Michael (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: قنوات مسيحية*

اميــــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## mrmrlovejesus (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: قنوات مسيحية*

مرسى جدا على القنوات الجميلة اوى دى


----------



## ريمون رمسيس راغب (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: قنوات مسيحية*

مشكووووووووور


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: قنوات مسيحية*

ميرسي يا بوبو
علي القنوات دي 
شكرا 
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## magdy_fared2005 (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: قنوات مسيحية*

الرب يبارك تعب محبنك ويكثر من امثالك لقد قال السيد له المجد بعدم وضع المصباح تحت الميكيال بل يجب ان ينير للجميع


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: قنوات مسيحية*

*شكرا على القنوات 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ​*


----------



## هاني رشدي (25 مارس 2009)

*سلام الرب مع جميعكم
علي موقع قنوات مسيحيه مباشره هتشوفوا كل كل القنوات وتسمعوا لجميع الاذاعات المسيحيه .ومتنسوش تذكروني في صلواتكم
ادخلوا علي الموقع ده
http://holytv.blogspot.com/*


----------

